# 29+ tire in salsa powderkeg fork?



## Slurry (Dec 23, 2008)

Salsa Powderkeg fork checks off of all boxes for my normal 29+ frame. Salsa says that it will only clear a 29 by 2.4, but I've got a suspicion that I could get a 29+ in there.

No one has these in stock where I live. Can anyone get me some measurements? I called Salsa and all they'd give me is the A-C height.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Slurry said:


> Salsa Powderkeg fork checks off of all boxes for my normal 29+ frame. Salsa says that it will only clear a 29 by 2.4, but I've got a suspicion that I could get a 29+ in there.
> 
> No one has these in stock where I live. Can anyone get me some measurements? I called Salsa and all they'd give me is the A-C height.


I've got forks here. Last time I checked, the plus fit fine.


----------



## Slurry (Dec 23, 2008)

TandemNut said:


> I've got forks here. Last time I checked, the plus fit fine.


Thanks for the heads up.

Any chance I could get some measurements? My Chronicle/Arc Combo is ~78mm wide; my Krampus fork has ~10mm of clearance between the tire and each side of the fork leg. If the Salsa fork is similar then I'll pull the trigger on it.

I can buy you a 6-pack and have it shipped to your shop, too!


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Slurry said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Any chance I could get some measurements? My Chronicle/Arc Combo is ~78mm wide; my Krampus fork has ~10mm of clearance between the tire and each side of the fork leg. If the Salsa fork is similar then I'll pull the trigger on it.
> 
> I can buy you a 6-pack and have it shipped to your shop, too!


Very slightly less side clearance than the Krampus fork, but should do fine with a 3.0" tire on a 45mm rim. I'm allergic to beer, but feel free to buy the fork from me...


----------

